# What the "FONT" are you talking about?



## BlutoSigPi (Nov 3, 2002)

Out of curiosity.  Will a windows truetype font work in MacOSX or do you have to use a mac specifit Truetype?  Anyone know?


----------



## BlutoSigPi (Nov 3, 2002)

Oh...the reason I ask is because I found a linotype font called "stop" that I want but it's only available as a postscript font for Mac...and ATM doesn't work with OSX...and I want to use it in photoshop which I don't have for OS9...but there's a truetype version that's windows...that's my major malfunction.


----------



## plastic (Nov 3, 2002)

Windows Truetype font can be used on OS X? Is this true.


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 3, 2002)

Yes, this is true. I've used TTf fonts with OS X and they work just fine.


----------



## BlutoSigPi (Nov 3, 2002)

Yeah but have you used WINDOWS ttf's?  Is there a difference between the mac and win formats for truetype?


----------



## wdw_ (Nov 3, 2002)

Yeah. I've used windows TTFs.


----------



## plastic (Nov 3, 2002)

This is GRRRREEEAAATTTTT news! End of my font woes!


----------



## Vyper (Nov 9, 2002)

Not only that, but they're anti-aliased just as well as the ones made for mac.


----------



## Trip (Nov 9, 2002)

Macs truely rule.


----------

